# Turn my Jet DC-1200 motor vertical?



## Tfeni52355 (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m going to upgrade my dust collection system to include a cyclone and canister filter. I will also add ducting and blast gates. My DC is a Jet 2HP DC-1200 which has been a workhorse. I will mount the equipment on a wall in my shop similar to many of the YouTube documented systems. It will require changing the inlet from a horizontal orientation to a vertical to connect to the cyclone. 

My concern: Will turning the motor from a horizontal to vertical orientation when I add the cyclone damage it? 

Thanks!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Like this? It hasn't seemed to make any difference.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

No it won’t.

I have the same blower it’s been running like that for several years.


----------



## Tfeni52355 (Aug 7, 2020)

Thanks Gents!


----------

